# Paph Addicted Philip x roth 'New Horizon'



## SlipperKing (Mar 9, 2021)

Unpack it yesterday. I was becoming a bit nervous thinking it would be wrapped up mush. FedEx had it for 10 days but it looks fine, yesterday and today. Bought it off of Dale, Austin Creek Orchids through Ebay. 
Anyways, you know how you conjure up in your head what the flowers will look like. I'm thinking from this pairing it would look like a dark St Swithin. I'm curious who agrees and who doesn't and if not what is your thoughts?

The first pic is a screen shot of the eBay listing


----------



## Djthomp28 (Mar 9, 2021)

Looks like it farred well. Please keep us posted as it opens.


----------



## Justin (Mar 9, 2021)

That is going to be stellar.


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Mar 10, 2021)

Lots of black in the buds. 

I think you might be right on with your crystal ball.


----------



## musa (Mar 10, 2021)

I'm curious! It should be close to Wössner Black Wings...


----------



## SlipperKing (Mar 10, 2021)

musa said:


> I'm curious! It should be close to Wössner Black Wings...


You might be right Musa. My thinking Addicted Philip, the good ones look like philippinense on steroids giving this hybrid a more flame shaped  dorsal rather then round. Hopefully anitum and roth can over come philie's tendency to washout the pouch color.


----------



## GuRu (Mar 10, 2021)

I'm also curious to see this flowers blossomed out. Needless to say, please keep us posted.


----------



## Ozpaph (Mar 10, 2021)

waiting..........................


----------



## SlipperKing (Mar 10, 2021)

Me too Stephen ☹........


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Mar 11, 2021)

He was selling a bunch of in spike/bud multis which was very tempting.


----------



## musa (Mar 11, 2021)

Fingers crossed...


----------



## emydura (Mar 11, 2021)

The buds look great. Given this is a secondary hybrid involving three species, there will be some variation. A lot will look darker St Swithins but many won't. The more influence from roth and anitum the better.


----------



## SlipperKing (Mar 11, 2021)

I agree David

Happy, 
Dale does but they are pricey. In the past he would typically post after the first bud had opened getting one fired up to make that bid. Now the risk is greater!


----------



## SlipperKing (Mar 13, 2021)

Sneek peek, if nothing else its going to a stripped dorsal!


----------



## emydura (Mar 14, 2021)

Looking promising.


----------



## SlipperKing (Mar 15, 2021)

Well, the first flower has opened to 90% or so and I would say it's a mix between WBW and St Swithin. Acceptable


----------



## Ozpaph (Mar 16, 2021)

very chunky dorsal. Lighter colour than i expected. Lets wait till its matured in a few days.


----------



## richgarrison (Mar 17, 2021)

SlipperKing said:


> Well, the first flower has opened to 90% or so and I would say it's a mix between WBW and St Swithin. Acceptable



the buds somehow remind me of 'Little Shop of Horrors"... looks nicely balanced to me (dorsal/synsepal)...


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Mar 17, 2021)

richgarrison said:


> the buds somehow remind me of 'Little Shop of Horrors"... looks nicely balanced to me (dorsal/synsepal)...


They look like those Velociraptors from Jurassic Park lol.


----------



## SlipperKing (Mar 19, 2021)

Maybe I'll name it Velociraptors if it survives. The plant is showing travel stress! I contacted Dale with pics and he immediately refunded my money! What a Great Ebayer! I immediately turned around and re- spent the money on another one of his plants! LOL.


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Mar 19, 2021)

Hehe cool name it will hold. I hope it survives well to entertain us in the future.

Also what a responsible vendor this Dale is.


----------



## SlipperKing (Apr 6, 2021)

Well all 4 flowers finally opened and it does resemble a St Swithin although a bit crowded. 
I'm getting use to the mottled pouch, it adds to the crazy patterns of the sepals and petals


----------



## Ozpaph (Apr 7, 2021)

i like the stripes


----------



## SlipperKing (Apr 7, 2021)

Thanks Stephen. I thought the clonal name, 'Crosstown Traffic' a Hendrix song was appropriate


----------



## Ozpaph (Apr 7, 2021)

ill need to look that up.............................


----------



## SlipperKing (Apr 8, 2021)

Well If you think 'Crosstown Traffic ' is confusing, you're in for a real treat when you see 'Dolly Dagger'


----------



## GuRu (Apr 8, 2021)

SlipperKing said:


> .......I'm getting use to the mottled pouch, it adds to the crazy patterns of the sepals and petals



Rick, this patterns remind me of the skin of a 'Velociraptor'. Lol Therefore you should think over your clonal name. I appreciate Jimi Hendrix and his music very much but......think it over. BTW very nice flowers.


----------



## SlipperKing (Apr 8, 2021)

You put up a good argument Rudolf. Velociraptor is such a mouth full for me but the artists do make them pretty bizarre like my flowers.


----------

